# Duchess of the Isles aka Lady of the South Pacific-Detailed info required



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

2nd February, 2006 

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to (and 'Hello' to) Jan Hendrick for guiding me this far. I require detailed information on the history and present whereabouts of 'The Duchess of the Isles' aka 'Lady of the South Pacific'.

What (I think) I know is:
She was built in 1989 in Tasmania probably by Launceston Marine.
(I'm not entirely sure what type of vessel she is. I.e. Cruise? Ferry? Whatgamacallit?
She was designed by Stuart Ballentyne.
During her build she was inspected by Jan Hendrick.
She may have been destined to sail on Loch Lomond but this didn't happen.
She may at one time have been owned (or part shared) by James Fisher and Sons PLC (Barrow, ***bria). (I'd like to know more about this?)
She was sold(?). Possibly about 1996 she went to Tahiti as a cruise ship. 
Somewhere around this time her name was changed to 'Lady of the South Pacific'.
The ship was sold again and went to Milford Sound, NZ as a cruise ship.

The vessel was laid up awaiting a refit contract for 11 months in Dunedin Harbour, New Zealand. She was towed to Tahiti again in c.June, 2000 by I believe 'SEA-TOW 22'.
Then put on board an unknown vessel as cargo and taken to France. Then towed again to somewhere in Slovakia
Name possibly changed again to 'Sarha'.

Does anyone know more about her 'gappy' past life.
Could 'nzwomble38' or tell me more, as I believe he served aboard when she was in NZ? 
Has anyone got printable, hi-res photos of her?

Best regards,

John Wren-Potter


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

John,
Apparently she now is named 'Sarha'.
http://www.gzs.si/ENG/news/sbw/head.asp?idc=12361
http://old.val-navtika.net/plovilo04/sarha.htm
http://community.webshots.com/album/63637529mVBIjz/1
http://www.waterline-con.com/project3.php
http://www.visit-balloch.com/Ladyoftheloch.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

John,
There was a certain Jason who responded to part of the story as he sailed on the ex DOTI in Milford Sound, as you already correctly mentioned.
(refer main page -- ferries -- 2nd page Duchess of the Isles/Lady of the loch)

He has since not returned with more comments.
The vessels designed by Stuart are all based on steel hull and aluminium superstructure.
I will try to get in contact with him (on the Gold Coast-Queensland) and find out what he knows about it.
Jan

http://www.visit-balloch.com/Ladyoftheloch.htm
this site talks about the receivership of this company, but Stuart has several other companies and he is a well known and respected naval architect.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

John,

I got in contact with Stuart and Stephanie, who run their companies in Queensland.

They will come back within the next few days I guess, so hopefully I can pass on details to you then.

However, I leave for Europe on Saturday and will not be back in OZ until 5th March, so not too sure when I can contact you, I will check SN regularly but not daily during that month.
However, trust I will not forget.
Cheers
Jan

p.s. their website is: http://www.seatransport.com/
Here you also find a picture of Stuart.


----------

